# Just coming over to feel the love..



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to tell you all how much I appreciate you guys.

Been on the Amazon boards as of late and I have found the atmosphere getting nastier.  TO be fair I posted something that I think was totally misunderstood. I was trying to be helpful, guess it did not go down that way.. anyway.. and it happens...

but I wanted to say how nice it is to be on board where everyone is kind to each other even if they don't agree and it is nice to have a "fun" place to discuss Kindle.  

You guys rock


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

**waving hi**


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol thank you Chyna...  see friendly people!  ;;;;waving back


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As you said, even if we don't agree, usually we just agree to disagree with no animosity


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

No animosity!?  What a load of..  Oh, Hi Patrizia.  Big warm Kindley hugs to you  Come over and sit by the fire.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel your pain....and am dying of curiousity on what you posted.
(my dad still calls me 'nosy rosy')


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to see you Patrizia. You should hang out here more often 

I only go over there now to see if they've updated the Customer Service questions. There are some really not nice people over there.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Patrizia! Ditto back to you! Take your shoes off and sit a spell.

(hands you an ice-cold lemonade)

You're the best of a group of friends here!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> No animosity!? What a load of.. Oh, Hi Patrizia. Big warm Kindley hugs to you Come over and sit by the fire.


 I did say usually.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're back with us Patrizia!!  Nothing like venturing out to make you appreciate the comfort of "home".... and KB feels like home to me!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

intinst said:


> As you said, even if we don't agree, usually we just agree to disagree with no animosity


And if that doesn't work we just ban them from the board.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

oh see... i was looking for a link to read what was making everyone nasty over there...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The nastiness on the Amazon boards is something we're concerned about and we're trying to come up with a solution.

JB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gee Jeff, funny how your post count is the same as Leslies... Hmmmm


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Gee Jeff, funny how your post count is the same as Leslies... Hmmmm


I didn't want to look like a totally newbie and talked to Harvey about giving me a leg up...  He said yes cuz I'M THE BOSS!

JB


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

<.<
>.>

that really him?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!!!  Hello...I was interested in seeing all those other 6000 posts, so I was getting ready to click on your name to find them...hee hee


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I wondered. Thought maybe since Leslie had done so well with her FAQ book, you just talked her into letting you borrow her computer for a while.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Wow!!! Hello...I was interested in seeing all those other 6000 posts, so I was getting ready to click on your name to find them...hee hee


Well, see, they are actually posted on the Amazon boards where they have a secret counter that works just for me. I use different nicks, too. One of my favorites was Mikey the Rhino, followed closely by Carl the Pipefitter.

Oh, and Gary Anderson.

JB


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeff Bezos said:


> The nastiness on the Amazon boards is something we're concerned about and we're trying to come up with a solution.
> 
> JB


I so confused, I clicked on Jeff's bio and saw he's a she. Why, Jeff, why hide this secret? Flaunt your transgender status.

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> I wondered. Thought maybe since Leslie had done so well with her FAQ book, you just talked her into letting you borrow her computer for a while.


I am a little annoyed with her. She's gone off and gotten herself distracted with writing A FICTION STORY of all things, when she really should be working on the FAQ book.

Of course, we tried to get rid of all the things that people ask questions about in the K2 so she doesn't have as much meat to work with, either.

JB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tried is right


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

HAH! Happy April Fool's Day...I can't believe I caught on (never happens) [going happy dance around room ]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I so confused, I clicked on Jeff's bio and saw he's a she. Why, Jeff, why hide this secret? Flaunt your transgender status.
> 
> Lara Amber


Ha! Fixed. Thanks, LA. No transgender, just crazy eyes.

JB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Won't your spouse be surprised, Leslie Jeff


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff, what an honor to have you in our boards!!!  LOL


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Careful with the transgender stuff after all the venom being gently spewed in the Orson Scott Card thread!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> Careful with the transgender stuff after all the venom being gently spewed in the Orson Scott Card thread!


I have to ask, how is venom "gently spewed"? Is there a visual you can show us?

Lara Amber


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Jeff, can you please make sure that we get folders. And I really want to be able to use whispernet outside of the US so get on that one as well. And I want to read Harry Potter without having to build up professional builder size biceps so please have a chat with JK, will you? And backlight the darn thing.

Sheeesh why are you wasting your time here? There is so much work fo ryou to do.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, and when will the Kindle make coffee like that Pomegranate phone?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Too funny!  Glad you are "feeling the love" on the KB Patrizia!  BTW "Jeff"  , welcome and be sure to head over and introduce yourself on the Welcome thread


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

While you area in the area, Jeff, maybe you should stepover to luvmy4brats' thread on how long it took to get her license issue resolved.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6281.msg129850.html#msg129850


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Jeff, what an honor to have you in our boards!!! LOL


Thank you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yeah, and when will the Kindle make coffee like that Pomegranate phone?


Wasn't that clever?

I am actually working on having the Kindle spit out double espresso mocha lattes because, well...you know, I'm from Seattle, home of Starbucks!

JB


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Hey Jeff, can you please make sure that we get folders. And I really want to be able to use whispernet outside of the US so get on that one as well. And I want to read Harry Potter without having to build up professional builder size biceps so please have a chat with JK, will you? And backlight the darn thing.
> 
> Sheeesh why are you wasting your time here? There is so much work fo ryou to do.


Yes, folders, got the memo.

We're working on the Whispernet. Jeesh, you know I travel too, don't you?

JKR...don't mention that woman's name in my presence!

Backlight -- ain't gonna happen.

JB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Even better! looking forward to it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeff Bezos said:


> I didn't want to look like a totally newbie and talked to Harvey about giving me a leg up...  He said yes cuz I'M THE BOSS!
> 
> JB


So glad you finally decided to join us. We are a big contributor and have been very surprised that you have stayed away. I'm sure we have a lot of questions for you today, so stick around.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Long as you're around, Jeff, maybe we can have an "Ask Jeff" thread....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I have to ask, how is venom "gently spewed"? Is there a visual you can show us?
> 
> Lara Amber


I think they call that a "dribble"


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

> I have to ask, how is venom "gently spewed"? Is there a visual you can show us?


Sort of like 'courteously insulting' or 'politely gut-punching' I guess. Probably Oscar Wilde would have been good at it. Or maybe is was a monumentally poor choice of words. One of those.

C'mon. I'm tired. My little daughter had a nightmare at 3:30 this morning. And now I find out the the GeekBook™ makes coffee and my DW still has it. What? That was a cruel April Fools hoax? Say it's not so!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Just wanted to tell you all how much I appreciate you guys.
> 
> Been on the Amazon boards as of late and I have found the atmosphere getting nastier. TO be fair I posted something that I think was totally misunderstood. I was trying to be helpful, guess it did not go down that way.. anyway.. and it happens...
> 
> ...


I saw that! The guy seems to just want to insult you in a rather hypocritical manner.

(Hi Jeff -- we have a nice list of books for you if you're confused on which books to make special next.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Long as you're around, Jeff, maybe we can have an "Ask Jeff" thread....


That might be dangerous...for me!  

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I was curious about how often you order from Amazon?  Do you have Prime?  Do you one-click?  Or maybe you just go into the warehouse and grab whatever you like?  Do you get an employee discount?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Patrizia - We Heart You


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.. you guys are amazing!!!!!!!!   

Hey guys, I just got back from nearly three hours in the "hair chair" my golden locks are now complete.. and I was amazed and touched at all the responses and to have Jeff here.. well is that NOT the Cherry on my Sundae.  LOL

For those of you that asked, it was not the first time.. a few days ago a woman posted a few posts about a friend who was an author.. no biggie.. I had seen on a few occassions she was on and would double post so I mentioned to her it was confusing and it would be easier if she kept it one one post.. I THOUGHT I said it nicely (I did not however drape it in fairy dust and tinsel).. I was called out in a very nasty way with very personal remarks by a member.. responded.. they had to have the last word.. okay.. we are adults here I let it go.

then today the author of those books posts yet another thread in the meantime the woman who had posted had her posts deleted from the board.. at the TIME several of us thought it was for too much spam  (we later found out that the author requested them removed because people felt it was unfair to promote him since they were friends, ) because they were attacking her... I personally felt it was fine, it just didnt need a ton of posts.

So I warned him and welcomed him and said he MIGHT want to space his posts out since this might be why his friend was deleted.. LOOOOOO and BEHOLD.. I was called out by name on "who made me boss..blah blah blah, I tried to explain it but what is the point.  

I mentioned I montior several boards online, one being a teen board and they didn't behave this badly.  I in no way got into a pissing match.. the posts are on the amazon 2 board and concern a series called Dark Tails.

Now I admit I am not all fluff and cocoa when I post.. I tend to get to the point and I think I was polite but one member is gunning for me, which is again fine...but

OKAY GANG GET READY..

I told her to please email me here on the kindleboards if she had something to say to keep it out of a public forum

GASP GASP GASP .. SHE SAID: she does NOT bother with the Kindleboards because they are not helpful or words to that effect.. this explains alot, how can ANYONE not love the Kindleboards. She mentioned that it was on that public board or not at all.. to be fair I did mention something about her need for attention and adults should handle disputes off the board without hijacking another members thread.. well I dug my hole deeper. There was some comments about my sticking to my love of accesories posts (on the prior thread not todays).. personal remarks,, uncalled for. 

I felt like the more I tried to be potlite and adult the worse it seemed to get.  I am not saying everyone is wrong (yes they are  but come on.. lets keep pissing matches OFF a forum

I grew tired of it.. I tried to help.. I am just not sure what is in the water over there (this is in NO way to insult the fantastic members there because we all know there are many!!!!)

End of story.. and again you guys made me laugh.. it shouldn't bother me but that post really bugged me today... just put my day on another tone... I was really trying to help...  thanks gang you are all terrific and appreciated.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia:  I hear you; the dark side can get nasty.  It does seem that the more you try to help; the worse they become.  A wise old woman (whom I wish were alive today) once told me:  WHEN YOU ARE TOO GOOD...YOU ARE "NO GOOD."  Those were the words of my husband's grandmother when she met me, 30 years ago.  I wish I had a long extention cord to heaven, so I could tell her, "Grandma Jenny...you were SO RIGHT!!"  All the best Patrizia; you are an asset to these boards.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> <snip>
> 
> End of story.. and again you guys made me laugh.. it shouldn't bother me but that post really bugged me today... just put my day on another tone... I was really trying to help... thanks gang you are all terrific and appreciated.


We have a quote here in our department - "No good deed goes unpunished." - 'nuff said.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Namaste


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL I like those quotes and your right... the more I tried the worse I got.. sometimes you just have to give it up .. which I did and came here where the people are normal and kind


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

There is no way to make helpful comments or give advice or even explain anything if people aren't wearing their Listening Ears.  The best thing is to move on and not say another word.

You did the right thing by coming over to KB where we all use our listening ears (most of the time).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got curious and went and read the whole thread. I cannot see where you said anything wrong. Sometimes you just have to give it up, like you said. Glad you feel comfortable here.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Just wanted to tell you all how much I appreciate you guys.
> 
> Been on the Amazon boards as of late and I have found the atmosphere getting nastier. TO be fair I posted something that I think was totally misunderstood. I was trying to be helpful, guess it did not go down that way.. anyway.. and it happens...


Oh-oh they just found out on the Amazon boards that you have a BLUE ROH Oberon cover didn't they?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Hey Jeff, I was curious about how often you order from Amazon?


I only buy from Amazon. If we don't stock it, I make them get it before I'll buy it.



> Do you have Prime?


Yes.



> Do you one-click?


Yes.



> Or maybe you just go into the warehouse and grab whatever you like?


No, because my stuff comes from Campbellsville KY and I am in Seattle. 



> Do you get an employee discount?


Yes, 5%. Not much, I know, but we're losing money on some of the Kindle books (no, I am NOT joining the $9.99 boycott).

I also put my spare change in the CoinStar machine for Amazon giftcards. Great program! I promoted the guy who dreamt that one up.

JB


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> LOL I like those quotes and your right... the more I tried the worse I got.. sometimes you just have to give it up .. which I did and came here where the people are normal and kind


Things are better over here. I hear even Leslie is not posting at Amazon too much these days.

JB


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I got curious and went and read the whole thread. I cannot see where you said anything wrong. Sometimes you just have to give it up, like you said. Glad you feel comfortable here.


*LOL, I'm clueless as to what thread Patrizia is talking about...shows you how often I read the discussions over there.*


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Who you calling normal? I take offense to that!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL thanks again and farmwife too funny

Kathy I appreciate the comments.. I thought Maybe I came off wrong.. but its nice to see a third party didnt find anything wrong witht he comment.. its like a bunch of jackals ganging up.. I have one over there (finally put on ignore) who, everytime I post seems to make it her personal mission to point out my flaws.. and your right its not worth it... 

I think you are on too something.. they want my ROH blue cover .. you guys have made me feel better today.. thanks**


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I have one over there (finally put on ignore) who, everytime I post seems to make it her personal mission to point out my flaws.. and your right its not worth it...


You have flaws?!?!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, did you just get your hair done?  It looks Maahhhh-velous.

My wife always says that's about the nicest thing a guy can say.

I shut up now.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

That or, 'I'm sorry it's only a couple of carats, honey, but you have a birthday coming up.'


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Who you calling normal? I take offense to that!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. yep I have flaws.. shhhhhhhh don't tell anyone.. I would hate to ruin my image and yes hair compliments are welcome anytime as are carats.. either works for me ..


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's 3 carats


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The author in question just called me harsh, so the heat is temporarily off you.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


>


*Ain't that the truth!!!*


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Agreed! There is way too much hostility on the Amazon boards... then I found KB and haven't looked back since!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I so totally agree with wilson - we are NOT normal - we are above average


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm I think fakestevejobs is about to be replaced by fakejeffbezos. Only Leslie could pull that one off!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hmmm I think fakestevejobs is about to be replaced by fakejeffbezos. Only Leslie could pull that one off!!!


Fake?? FAKE?? Who speaks, Imposter!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeff Bezos said:


> Fake?? FAKE?? Who speaks, Imposter!


Well, Jeff, then you & Leslie must be twins separated at birth. On the thread celebrating Leslie's gorgeous new Kitchen Aid mixer, I noticed that you just bought a new mixer (not from Amazon) and your cabinets look just like hers.

I wonder if these comments will make sense tomorrow? Will you have a different Avatar?

Patrizia, you have always seemed pleasant & helpful in the posts that I have read both here and on the Amazon boards (though I don't read them much these days). I especially appreciate that you keep us up to date with Oberon news.

It is best to just ignore rude & inconsiderate people. It will catch up with them someday: 'what goes around, comes around.' Unfortunately, it sometimes takes awhile for people to reap their rewards.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Michelle.. 

I am so sorry.. 

however good news.. heat is back ON me :0

Just an update I thought you all should know.. in my quest to defend another poor victim like myself (I need to log off over there) I have been informed I am not God... I knew this already of course but in case any of you did not I thought you should be updated. (I swear this reminds me of playground bullies).. God forbid you don't agree with someone over there.. 

Did I mention I love you guys?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Michelle..
> 
> I am so sorry..
> 
> ...


*Sadly, bullying doesn't end in adulthood....part of why I am not running for a PTA position next year *


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh HEY an Ally

goodness.. here is his post.. I might marry him.. shhh dont' tell my husband



Posted on April 1, 2009 6:19 PM PDT 
Matthew B. Brunson says: 

Patrizia, bless your heart... you have taken an absolute pounding on these boards! And all because you had the NERVE (lol) to say:

"Marcia
that is great but can you keep this to one post.. I see you have a few on here and it gets confusing.. thanks!"

You FIEND


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

In case you guys don't know, I post as Nicolette over there. I could post in 22 different languages that I love writers, but because I said some writers come on too strong, people are convinced I want to have them all shot at dawn. 

Extra irony points since I write.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

It's sad, but it's really become a pretty hostile environment over there.  I saw a couple of the posts where you were "jumped" earlier in the day and it reminded me of why I rarely even bother with that site, and why I am so glad, after months of lurking, I finally joined KB (thanks to Leslie's Membership Drive! )  There are still a few regulars that are very helpful to newbies, but there are so many trolls and so many people that think because they hide behind a pseudo-name that excuses them from any sort of common courtesy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

there's a reason its been months since I've logged on to the amazon board


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW Michelle and I said NICE things about you.. I saw you were looking like shark chum over there and felt the thrill of the hunt for them.. but as usual you handled it with class.. You were next on the chopping block but I did love your comment about the carnival barkers 

Kindle.. yeah I think we owe Leslie and crew alot, I learn more here , get more help and have more fun with this crowd (plus the photos are better!)

Vegas.. you are not missing a THING..


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I read Steve's review of his own book. Wow.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I read Steve's review of his own book. Wow.


*LOL, it's funny that it didn't even offset the 1 star by much.*


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

We really do ROCK on this board! Yeah for Kindleboards!!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It's funny, because I hang out in romance writing circles, and periodically there's a new incident that makes the blog rounds about authors behaving badly. For instance, there was an author who terrorized a woman for giving  her a bad review, and posted personal info about her -- basically an "I know where you live, and so do my fans." Steven R. Zeller is an author behaving badly and pointing it out shouldn't mean that we believe all writers are scum.

Steven had his girlfriend post multiple posts praising her boyfriend. Patrizia said, "welcome, maybe one post would suffice." So, Patrizia is the villain.

Steven comes on and starts using a similar technique, and I say that writers doing the hard sell doesn't do it for me. I've said that here, too. I point out that I appreciate writers who come across as personable and who discuss other things, and that some efforts to sell books are more successful and professional than others. I'm sharing something that I feel might be helpful, because people are more likely to say, "hey, I bought your book" than to say why they were utterly turned off. I say here, and said there, in all sincerity that Steven has every right to ignore my opinion. Suddenly, I find myself having to say repeatedly that I have no issue with writers, just that certain behaviors make me more  or less prone to make the purchase.

Next, the guy is giving himself 5 star reviews, because the 1 star review couldn't possibly be sincere. 

Then, Patrizia and I find ourselves explaining to a very nice lady that the message is not that writers are unwelcome, but rather that some writers might not be as professional and personable as she is -- and  don't go away!

It's just weird how certain boards are like falling down the rabbit hole and suddenly logic no longer applies.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, it's funny that it didn't even offset the 1 star by much.*


Yeah, but it did raise him two stars. The difference between a 1 star book and a 3 star book is actually significant.

In a slightly related matter, am I the only person who is compelled to read the 1 star comments and do give them undue weight? "200 people gave it 5 stars, but 2 people gave it 1 star -- I just don't know!"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

got me curious started looking for his review. lol


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001WAK3DQ/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_img_1


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001WAK3DQ/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_img_1


99 cents for a 9kb short story?!! He must be nuts. The sample on that must be like 2 lines


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> 99 cents for a 9kb short story?!! He must be nuts. The sample on that must be like 2 lines


lets see I just sampled it.
edit: sampled, and its nothing I would buy. Reformating was bad..and don't get me started on the writing. Read other reviews about his story most having to do with the same thing: grammar and formatting. The five star reviews seem to be coming from the same people.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This discussion reminds me of the good old days. Remember this book? And how the author drove everyone nuts?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia:  Let's face it...the truth of the matter is:  The nasty poster took one look at your avatar, saw the beautiful 3hour golden locks and the claws came out.  It was really all about the hair.  Jealousy took over and the mud slinging gave the "fugly' poster a false sense of power...lol.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

/\ /\ Between that AND already being green over your beautiful blue Oberon cover, they lost it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. Hey I am just checking the boards for the first time since last nightl.. you guys are the best!!  I felt so sorry for Michelle.. but she handled it with her usual class.. I have come to the conclusion they just want to be me.. LOL

I did find it amusing though the person who called me God, altered the post.. I responded to the fact it was a bit over the top so instead of "Who do you think you are.. GOD, well I am here to tell you you are not.."  It reads , "WHo do you think you are?> welll I am here to tell you you are not" Yeah.. that makes sense.

On a serious note. thanks so much, yesterday was a bad day.. not just the boards (no I have a real life) I had some client issues and some stressful unexpected things come up.. so your board comments really helped.. you all made my day **** thank you again

That will teach me to wander far from home 

I have learned one thing that fascinates me though.. I notice that the "big argument" post was bumped today by one of the ring leaders.. they couldn't let it die.. are peoples lives that small that drama on a forum is the way to go.. that is sad (and I mean that sincerely).

Again thanks*** for putting a band aid on my day yesterday


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

PAtriza, I have to agree about amazon boards, i started there and noticed it wasnt very nice, im so glad i found this place.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still in love with that dog.. shhhhh don't tell mine  and you are right.. like a hornets nest over there this week.. adults.. who knew?


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahaah thanks, he is  a handful!!!!! He loves to steal my socks and my slippers, much more mischevious than my lil girl. She is calm.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I have no idea what that thread was about but it sounds ludicrous. I too am to the point and people sometimes can't take that, though I am never rude or crass. I've never been to the Amazon boards and I've never wanted to, I am a little bit curious to see what this is about though.  

You are always loved over here though.   People here are really nice. I haven't posted on a board since like 1999, but I know how fun it can be with the right mix of people.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

KittyKindle:  OK, we need dog stats:  Type (pure, mix, etc...), male/female, age...Name...etc.  Soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Yeah, but it did raise him two stars. The difference between a 1 star book and a 3 star book is actually significant.
> 
> In a slightly related matter, am I the only person who is compelled to read the 1 star comments and do give them undue weight? "200 people gave it 5 stars, but 2 people gave it 1 star -- I just don't know!"


*The dude could have at least had his g/f post a "review." I try to read the negative reviews...wondering why the book was a turn off for them. I take the positive ones with a grain of salt, mostly just going by the synopsis of the story. If I like it, then I'm more inclined to give the book a shot.*


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

There is definitely an immature bunch over on the Amazon forums.  I was reading of the K2 discussions often but don't much anymore because I get so annoyed every time I do.  There was recently a thread where people were accusing each other of being rude(you were rude.. no you were rude..). It was like watching 5 year olds argue.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a bummer! I guess I haven't spent enough time over there to experience that, but if that's the case I'm glad I haven't. I have to admit it's got me curious, though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lately, I've looked at a lot of the fights and arguments and just wanted to ask, "Why are you making the choice to be hurtful or to see things in the worst light?" I've realised that so much of the anger out there is a choice and sometimes people forget they can let it go. Sometimes it seems like we're encouraging people to be angry and cynical by default, it's certainly showing up in politics and among celebrity gossip these days. I've always had a sarcastic streak, so when my jaw is dragging the ground at something someone has said or posted then I can promise you it was far from a Valentine. 

At the same time, the people who are the nastiness are the ones quick to accuse others of being the ones making things unpleasant, and sometimes casual observers and the gullible fall for it. It's strange to be eviscerated by someone pretending to be Miss Manners.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I spent a few days on the Amazon boards a few months ago, thought, hmm, they aren't very nice, then found this board and have been happy here ever since. 

The funny thing, though, is that just today I was over there on the Paranormal Romance board, looking for a new book to read, glanced at just two threads, and sure enough, ran into a big old argument between two posters, both calling each other rude and going on and on about it. Let's just hope they never find their way over here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I started over there, just lurking. Noticed a post by some one named Leslie that said there was another forum called Kindleboards. Came over, was greeted and welcomed and have not gone back.

edited while awake


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> I started over there, jsut lurking. Noticed a post by someon named Leslie that said there was noaher forum called Kindleboards. Came over, was greeted and welcomed and have not gone back.


*LOL, lets not forget the whirlwind over there that Leslie's "spam" caused. I'm thankful for Leslie's non-spam...nicer environment over here *


----------

